# How Much Does A Single Hop Pellet Weigh ?



## cleaninglady (8/7/10)

I tried to get a hold of a digital scale for weighing hops from China online but they are out of stock.

Not have an accurate weighing method is a bit of a disaster for bittering/flavouring/aroma of wort , so this leads me to my question.

Does anyone know the approx. weight of a Single Hop Pellet ?

I know they are probably not a standard size worldwide but maybe someone else in Melbs who buys them from G+G can help me out ?

cheers

cL


----------



## booyablack (8/7/10)

I just use a cheap mechanical kitchen scale that you can buy from the supermarket similar to this:








But before I even had that I used to do a pretty rough guess-timate by dividing a 90g packet of hops roughly in half. Then halving both those piles and then you know that each pile is roughly 22.5g. You can do further guesswork to adjust to your recipe but a few grams here and there really isn't going to affect the taste (or even bitterness) too much IMO.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

www.dealextreme.com get yourself some jewlery scales. perfect for hops!

as for the weight of one hop pellet. how longs a piece of string, they are all different sizes so its difficult to guess. you would be better off diving the whole packet of pre-weighed hops equally to get closer to what you need.


----------



## peted27 (8/7/10)

a set of digital scales from woolies wont set you back more than $15..... seems like a reasonable buy to me.


----------



## QldKev (8/7/10)

cleaninglady said:


> I tried to get a hold of a digital scale for weighing hops from China online but they are out of stock.
> 
> Not have an accurate weighing method is a bit of a disaster for bittering/flavouring/aroma of wort , so this leads me to my question.
> 
> ...




You can't be serious asking such a question; have a look at all the different sized hop pellets in the bag.

Would you also like me to weigh one grain of malt while I'm there?

Go get some scales from KMart or BigW.

QldKev


----------



## thanme (8/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> how longs a piece of string



Beat me to it 
But +1 for dealextreme scales.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (8/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> www.dealextreme.com get yourself some jewlery scales. perfect for hops!



Awesome range and prices Fourstar... are they okay to deal with? Have been looking for something with that kind of acuracy for a while.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (8/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> www.dealextreme.com get yourself some jewlery scales. perfect for hops!




:icon_cheers: ...good site. Funny 'cos I just jumped on the computer to buy new digital scales and that took ALL the work out of it. Cheers. Quickest buy ever...


----------



## O'Henry (8/7/10)

I have had no scales in the past. If you take the amount of know hops you have and divide them into equal piles, you should be able to make them amount you want. 100 grams in half equals two piles of 50. Then take one of the 50g piles and divide them... and so on. I weighed the remainder of the hops later and found I was one gram out.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Awesome range and prices Fourstar... are they okay to deal with? Have been looking for something with that kind of acuracy for a while.



awesome to deal with, prompt delivery and the products havnt failed me yet. Got a killer pocket flashlight form them too on my last buy! Quite powerful!

The only issue ive had with my scales recently is the old rechargable batteries im using (two years), they seem to drain pretty quick but i doubt thats a problem with the scales themselves.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15002


----------



## DU99 (8/7/10)

look on ebay..plenty of digital scales...i just bought one for $10 does up to 1000g x 0.1g


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

If they're good enough for cocaine, they're good enough for hops.


----------



## Fents (8/7/10)

off ya tree sells scales to lol.


----------



## WSC (8/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> If they're good enough for cocaine, they're good enough for hops.



If you are dealing you wouldn't make your own beer........you would have enough cash to buy the best imports and micro's!!!!


----------



## sandjeep457 (8/7/10)

cleaninglady said:


> I tried to get a hold of a digital scale for weighing hops from China online but they are out of stock.
> 
> Not have an accurate weighing method is a bit of a disaster for bittering/flavouring/aroma of wort , so this leads me to my question.
> 
> ...



Instead of all of the smart-ass replies - maybe somebody could help the original poster ???? I have often thought the same thing - that it would be easier tio just count the Pellets rather than weigh them.


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

OK, my dealer friend uses a *balance*...

Could you not whip one of these up out of wood and string?


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

1 cc of water weighs 1 gram
37 cc's of water weighs 37 grams,

don't put hops and water in the same cup.


----------



## mkstalen (8/7/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Instead of all of the smart-ass replies - maybe somebody could help the original poster ???? I have often thought the same thing - that it would be easier tio just count the Pellets rather than weigh them.



The problem is there is no standard size hop pellet. After they're dried they're broken apart, not cut into pieces. So no two are alike.


----------



## Fents (8/7/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Instead of all of the smart-ass replies - maybe somebody could help the original poster ????



grab your scales and weigh him a hop pellet then.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/10)

Fents said:


> grab your scales and weigh him a hop pellet then.



Then weigh 20 of them individually and avg them.

He wants accuracy, you cant have your additon 1g out.


----------



## Jerry (8/7/10)

Fents said:


> grab your scales and weigh him a hop pellet then.



Which size hop pellet do you want him to weigh Fents?

A small one, medium, large or one the really big ones?  

Scott


----------



## cleaninglady (8/7/10)

Didn't mean to start a war ! Sorry peeps !!

Just trying to figure something out and needed help , as i don't have scales right now.

I'm sure im not the only one who has ever been in this situation before or during a brew day.

I've divided the pack before as a guesstimate , maybe next time i'll count them and divide by total weight.

Found some on scales ebay so should be right soon.

Thanks 

cL


----------



## mahonya1 (8/7/10)

Count out the hop pellets in your pack. Then divide the hop pack weight (e.g 90g) by the number of pellets, and hey presto. But there are variations.
I was a bit concerned about the accuracy of scales at wieghts of around 10g, so instead of purchasing expensive, reliable scales I balance the hops and desired weight in coins on a steel rule. It's very accurate and doesn't cost me anything. The weight of coins are below, and use different coin combinations to get the desired weight.

*Coin*​*Weight*​5 cent​2.83g​10 cent​5.66g​$2​6.6g​$1​9g​20 cent​11.31g​50 cent​15.55g​


----------



## DU99 (8/7/10)

this might be a dumb idea..take one to your local post office and kindly ask could they weight it..its worth a try


----------



## cleaninglady (8/7/10)

Mahony said:


> Count out the hop pellets in your pack. Then divide the hop pack weight (e.g 90g) by the number of pellets, and hey presto. But there are variations.
> I was a bit concerned about the accuracy of scales at wieghts of around 10g, so instead of purchasing expensive, reliable scales I balance the hops and desired weight in coins on a steel rule. It's very accurate and doesn't cost me anything. The weight of coins are below, and use different coin combinations to get the desired weight.
> 
> *Coin*​*Weight*​5 cent​2.83g​10 cent​5.66g​$2​6.6g​$1​9g​20 cent​11.31g​50 cent​15.55g​


Awesome Mahony ! Thanks heaps.

cL


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

Mahony said:


> Coin Weight
> 5 cent 2.83g
> 10 cent 5.66g
> $2 6.6g
> ...



Ahem...


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

DU99 said:


> this might be a dumb idea..take one to your local post office and kindly ask could they weight it..its worth a try



You could take it to one of those truck weighing stations. Weigh the truck, then put the hop pellet in your pocket and weigh the truck again.


----------



## WSC (8/7/10)

sandjeep457 said:


> Instead of all of the smart-ass replies - maybe somebody could help the original poster ???? I have often thought the same thing - that it would be easier tio just count the Pellets rather than weigh them.



Take your point BUT.....

I think we established the answer after the 4th post.....nothing wrong with having a bit of fun is there?


----------



## Steve (8/7/10)

DU99 said:


> this might be a dumb idea..take one to your local post office and kindly ask could they weight it..its worth a try



:blink: 

instead of driving all the way to the post office and feeling like a retard, drive to kmart, woolies, bigw, even your local grocery shop and spend 15-20 bucks on some scales ffs


----------



## DU99 (8/7/10)

Scruffy..it was just a suggestion...


----------



## Steve (8/7/10)

Mahony said:


> I balance the hops and desired weight in coins on a steel rule. It's very accurate and doesn't cost me anything. The weight of coins are below, and use different coin combinations to get the desired weight.
> 
> *Coin*​*Weight*​5 cent​2.83g​10 cent​5.66g​$2​6.6g​$1​9g​20 cent​11.31g​50 cent​15.55g​



now that is even dumber


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

Steve said:


> :blink:
> 
> instead of driving all the way to the post office and feeling like a retard, drive to kmart, woolies, bigw, even your local grocery shop and spend 15-20 bucks on some scales ffs



They've got scales at Woolies in the veggie section. No need to buy any, just nip into Woolies, and weigh out all your hop additions on the scales next to the Onions...


----------



## QldKev (8/7/10)

Orange Tic Tacs are 0.49grams,
hold the tic tac in your left hand, and the hop pellet in your right and see how close they are
unless your left handed then you need to hold the tic tac in your right hand and hop in the left.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (8/7/10)

Im not 100% sure, but i reakon that weighing a single hop pellet and working your hop additions out based on that............May just result in your "Brews allways tasting like Homebrew"


----------



## DU99 (8/7/10)

scruffy,thats a good idea..


----------



## seravitae (8/7/10)

I would imagine asking aussie post if you can weigh out small, green aromatic plant material that they would not only graciously offer to help, but also graciously ask the local police if they can give you a free ride and a place to stay for the night


----------



## Scruffy (8/7/10)

sera said:


> I would imagine asking aussie post if you can weigh out small, green aromatic plant material that they would not only graciously offer to help, but also graciously ask the local police if they can give you a free ride and a place to stay for the night



Why's that then, have the police got more accurate scales?


----------



## WarmBeer (8/7/10)

It's quite simple really.

Put that hop pellet (unlike some of these other comments, this method isn't affected by pellet size variation) in your mouth, chew it really well, but make sure not to swallow any.

Now, estimate the number of IBU's in your mouth, and divide that by the %AA (alpha acid) stated on the hop pack, multiplied by 100.

Foolproof, no scales required.


----------



## Leigh (8/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> It's quite simple really.
> 
> Put that hop pellet (unlike some of these other comments, this method isn't affected by pellet size variation) in your mouth, chew it really well, but make sure not to swallow any.
> 
> ...



Giving away all your secrets


----------

